# Contract Printed needed in MN - ASAP



## ineedtshirts (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking for a contract screenprinter for tees in MN.

I need a job printed and shipped on Wednesday for delivery on Thursday 6/10 (55901)

Black Tees
F: 2
B: 2

Art and seps ready. Can have tees to you tomorrow.

Email me here: jdp(at)tshirtsinkandmore.com


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Check out Monkey In A Dryer. I haven't used them, but I've heard good things about their service.


----------



## ineedtshirts (Aug 15, 2007)

kimura-mma said:


> Check out Monkey In A Dryer. I haven't used them, but I've heard good things about their service.


They are a contract printer? Site looks retail.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, they do contract work. Just contact them.


----------



## ineedtshirts (Aug 15, 2007)

ineedtshirts said:


> Looking for a contract screenprinter for tees in MN.
> 
> I need a job printed and shipped on Wednesday for delivery on Thursday 6/10 (55901)
> 
> ...


Qty: 134 pieces


----------

